# 13 Year Old Goldfish Bending Tail



## Teqonix

*Old Goldfish Bending Spine - Causes?*

Hey all, I recently registered because one of my goldfish (a 13 year old one), is experiencing a wierd symptom- she's bending her tail about 70 degrees to the right whenever she's resting or feeding on the bottom of the tank. 

She's acting pretty sluggish, and rests on the bottom of the tank more often than usual, and doesn't seem as interested in scanning the bottom of the tank for food as often or with as much energy as normal.

Here's a couple pictures:

















She's living in a well-aerated 30 gallon tank, which has a Whisper Power Filter 30 on it, along with a couple large bubble bars that are going 24/7. The tank is also home to one other goldfish that I've also had for the same amount of time (but he is not experiencing any symptoms).

I have been told I don't change the water frequently enough (about once a month, currently), so I'll be changing it about every week or so to see if she improves. May turn out it was my fault for not changing the water enough.

As of this writing, I have changed the water in the tank (about 3/4 of the entire tank's supply), changed the filter and cleaned the unit, and have taken all the plants and rocks out to soak in water for a while. 

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## craftyflalady

*Hey Teqonix, 

I talked with you last night in chat. I was sure hoping someone whould know what was going on with your fish by now. Glad you did the water change. Any changes since last night? Any other symptoms? In general, how is she doing? 

Kathy *


----------



## Teqonix

Heya!

Well, today she's doing quite a bit better. The kink is still there, but she's much more active, swimming around a lot, and certainly hungry. So, good news there. I may try putting in some plants tomorrow that I took out, and see how it goes.

I've also noticed something wierd, though- Whenever I have the tank light on, she refuses to come up to the top to get food (even though she knows it's there), but once I turn the light off, she comes right up. Could she be sensitive to bright light?


----------



## craftyflalady

*After 13 years I would think she would be used to the aquarium lights. Could the other goldfish be picking on her? I see that kind of behavor when a fish is being picked on here. They are afraid to show them selfs for being beat up. Glad she is doing better, but I would watch to see if the other one is picking on her. Something is bothering her, just watch and it should make it's self known. ;-)*


----------

